# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Jesse Spencer In Us Drama House

## Emmak2005

Jesse Spencer plays the character of Dr Robert Chase in US medical drama 'House' - starring alongside Hugh Laurie. Here are some pics I found on Jesse's website.

 Jesse Spencer 1

----------


## Emmak2005

Jesse Spencer 2

----------


## Emmak2005

Jesse Spencer 3

----------


## Jojo

You've got to watch it Emma.  I've been watching it on Hallmark since it started and its brill.

----------


## daisy38

He's done really well since leaving Neighbours!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jojo

This is the first thing I have seen him in since leaving though.

----------


## Luna

He was in some ITV drama thing once i'm sure, Watched a bit of this last night it's really good

----------


## Jojo

It can be a bit gory though.  The episode that was on on Channel 5 just gone involved a needle being inserted into someones eye for a medical procedure - it was really gross, but one of things that you couldn't help but watch  :Sick:

----------


## daisy38

He's done quite a few films too!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jojo

I'm a bit sad and don't get chance to watch too many films, mostly either watching soaps or on here.  Oh and looking after the kids aswell!  :Lol:

----------


## Choccie

seen the first two episodes of House and didn't realise he was in it - will take a closer look next week!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Wow, he looks good now.

----------

